# Máy đóng đai thùng tự động



## thietbihabac (17 Tháng chín 2021)

*Máy đóng đai thùng tự động* là một trong những sản phẩm máy đóng đai thùng carton được người sử dụng ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Dùng để cố định hàng hóa vận chuyển bằng dây đai niềng. Dây đai niềng là các loại dây chuyên dụng, được làm từ các chất liệu có độ bền cao như: nhựa, thép,… Dùng để ràng buộc, đóng đai kiện hàng , cố định hàng hóa, các thùng hàng hay pallet.

*Máy đóng đai thùng* của Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc chuyên cung cấp các loại máy đóng đai thùng carton tự động, bán tự động, dụng cụ siết đai cầm tay. Các sản phẩm của chúng tôi có mẫu mã và chủng loại đa dạng, phù hợp với nhiều ứng dụng, sản phẩm chất lượng cao, hoạt động ổn định.


*Thông số kỹ thuật máy đóng đai thùng :*
– Lực căng 40-700N
– Tốc độ 2.0 giây/sản phẩm
– Độ rộng dây đai 8-19mm
– Kích thước khung 800x600mm
– Nguồn điện cung cấp 380V/50-60Hz, 220V
– Công suất 0.85KVA
– Kích thước máy 1410X600X1540mm
– Trọng lượng 250kg.

*Cơ chế hoạt động của Máy đóng đai thùng tự động:*​ 







–     Hàng hóa được xếp ngay ngắn hoặc đóng thùng, sau đó được đưa lên băng tải của *Máy đóng đai thùng tự động*

–    *Máy đóng đai thùng tự động *sẽ tự động niềng đai, dùng nhiệt nối ghép mối đai, cắt đoạn và cho ra khối hàng hóa được cố định chắc chắn.

–    Máy hoạt động nhanh gọn, đóng đai thùng chính xác, gọn, đẹp mắt.

–     là dòng máy đóng đai cho các sản phẩm theo chiều dọc hoặc ngang trong dây chuyền . Máy sử dụng được cho rất nhiều loại sản phẩm khác nhau với tốc độ nhanh và gọn gàng,hoàn chỉnh.

*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :*

Công ty TNHH TM và XD Hà Bắc

0914638686 – 0982811839.

Số 9 ngõ 170 Thạch Bàn Long Biên Hà Nội


----------

